# Unofficial medals on mess dress



## 30 for 30 (2 Jun 2011)

At my old NAVRES unit various unofficial medals were worn on the right breast of mess dress at mess dinners. These included an NOAC medal as well as the Nijmegan medal. Is this practiced at other units?


----------



## ModlrMike (2 Jun 2011)

Not at mine, and it shouldn't be at yours.


----------



## dangerboy (2 Jun 2011)

I have never seen or heard of medals on the right side of mess kit.  Foreign jump wings I have seen people "accidentally"  put on but never medals.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Jun 2011)

Never seen it done and i'm sure that it would not have been well received in any unit i have been a member of.


----------



## Journeyman (2 Jun 2011)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> I have never seen or heard of medals on the right side of mess kit.  Foreign jump wings I have seen people "accidentally"  put on but never medals.


Foreign jump wings (and dive badges) are authorized when you are in the country that issued the badge, or you are officially hosting someone from that country.

That being said, one of my foreign wings is sewn on the right shoulder so that one stays, and I wear one [OK, sometimes two] foreign badges on the right chest.....but never "accidentally"   ;D


And _that_ being said, never unauthorized medals. If you want bogus medals (and unearned *j*ump wings), join the Frontiersmen.   :


----------



## eurowing (3 Jun 2011)

+300 Milpoints for not calling Mess Dress Mess Kit! ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Jun 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> And _that_ being said, never unauthorized medals. If you want bogus medals (and unearned *ump* wings), join the Frontiersmen.   :



Wings for baseball officials?


----------



## Journeyman (3 Jun 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Wings for baseball officials?


 _cough_ *bitch* _cough_


----------



## chrisf (3 Jun 2011)

Meh, if it's a unit tradition, and it's done *exclusively* at unit functions, what's the harm...

So what constitutes a "non-official" medal? I'm not much of an athlete, but I do have a drawer full of participant medals from races I've run but have failed to win... in the event I manage to get invited to a mess dinner, is there a limit to how of these unofficial medals I can wear? Do they have to be mounted, or can I just wear the whole drawer full around my neck? Is it limited to medals only? For example, I have a few challenge coins which were awarded here and there for not being the worst one doing something... can I tape them to the mess kit as well? Or perhaps some sort of velcro arrangement?


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Jun 2011)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Meh, if it's a unit tradition, and it's done *exclusively* at unit functions, what's the harm...
> 
> So what constitutes a "non-official" medal? I'm not much of an athlete, but I do have a drawer full of participant medals from races I've run but have failed to win... in the event I manage to get invited to a mess dinner, is there a limit to how of these unofficial medals I can wear? Do they have to be mounted, or can I just wear the whole drawer full around my neck? Is it limited to medals only? For example, I have a few challenge coins which were awarded here and there for not being the worst one doing something... can I tape them to the mess kit as well? Or perhaps some sort of velcro arrangement?



CFP 265 refers. I suggest you ALL read it. Not meant as an insult or whatever, but a few mintues reading may save a few weeks of pain.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (3 Jun 2011)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Meh, if it's a unit tradition, and it's done *exclusively* at unit functions, what's the harm...



I take it you are being sarcastic.



> So what constitutes a "non-official" medal? . . . . . .



There are "non-official" medals that can be worn with the CF uniform.  QR&O 18.12 refers.



> 18.12 – NON-MILITARY DECORATIONS AND
> MEDALS
> 
> (1) No officer or non-commissioned member when in
> ...



The bravery and lifesaving medals awarded by societies, associations, etc are (or were) traditionally worn on the right breast as they did not emanate from a "fount of honour" (The Queen or her predecessors in Canada's case) and thus are not included in the order of precedence for Canadian orders, decorations and medals.  I recall seeing an official reference about the wear of these medals on the right breast, however I have been unable to find mention in any of the current references available online.  (I thought it was in the quoted QR&O, but it may have been amended or perhaps I'm mistaken about where I saw it.)

Years ago I served with a fellow officer who had received one such medal (he also had a M.B.)  He wore the ribbon on the right side when in service dress (with both tunic and shirtsleeve orders of dress), and probably wore the medal when the occasion called for it.  I don't specifically recall whether there was a miniature version for wear with mess dress, but if there was, he would have had it.

As an example of the wear of such awards, here is a link to an article about the awarding of Royal Canadian Humane Association medals to several people, including members of the RCMP.
http://bc.rcmp.ca/ViewPage.action?siteNodeId=707&languageId=1&contentId=11054

As can be seen in the photo that accompanied the article, the medal is clearly worn on the right breast (and not just by the uniformed recipients but by all).


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Jun 2011)

The RCMP Commissioner's Commendation for Bravery may now be worn with DEU as well.

That was passed by the NDCDC in December 2010. CFP 265 will reflect that.


----------



## chrisf (3 Jun 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> CFP 265 refers. I suggest you ALL read it. Not meant as an insult or whatever, but a few mintues reading may save a few weeks of pain.



Perhaps my sarcasm was too subtle? I shall endeavor to make it more obvious next time.

See some of these participant medals are rather large, no doubt having them mounted would be prohibitively expensive.... if I could make do with a Velcro arrangement, I could probably display a full set... or perhaps white glue, is that water soluble? I mean would it wash out?


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Jun 2011)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> See some of these participant medals are rather large, no doubt having them mounted would be prohibitively expensive.... if I could make do with a velcro arrangement, I could probably display a full set...



I take the issue of medals and decorations very seriously. Your attempt at humour is disrespectful of all those who have bloody well earned what they wear.

Give your head a shake. Smarten up. You haven't impressed me much.


----------



## chrisf (3 Jun 2011)

Are you sure that's what you're upset about? Humor? Are you sure it's not the absurd notion of people wearing random medals on their uniform? It seems to me the whole thing is a rather odd practice, and it's certainly the first I've ever heard of it. I also can't imagine it's standard practice anywhere else. There are very clear rules published on what can and can't be worn.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Jun 2011)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Are you sure that's what you're upset about? Humor? Are you sure it's not the absurd notion of people wearing random medals on their uniform? It seems to me the whole thing is a rather odd practice, and it's certainly the first I've ever heard of it. I also can't imagine it's standard practice anywhere else. There are very clear rules published on what can and can't be worn.



I'm sure he doesn't have to second guess what he's upset about. He's very adept at knowing what's what.

He also knows an imbicile when he sees one.

That's the end of it. Bring out that sharp stick and poke it in someone's eye for your own amusment again and you'll be dealt with.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Jun 2011)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Are you sure that's what you're upset about? Humor? Are you sure it's not the absurd notion of people wearing random medals on their uniform? It seems to me the whole thing is a rather odd practice, and it's certainly the first I've ever heard of it. I also can't imagine it's standard practice anywhere else. There are very clear rules published on what can and can't be worn.



Your "humour" is not appreciated. This is not the first time you've stepped on it, IMO.

Friends of mine have risked their lives and EARNED what they wear. For YOU to make jokes is disrespectful and innappropriate. Grow up.


----------



## klink1983 (29 Sep 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Foreign jump wings (and dive badges) are authorized when you are in the country that issued the badge, or you are officially hosting someone from that country.
> 
> That being said, one of my foreign wings is sewn on the right shoulder so that one stays, and I wear one [OK, sometimes two] foreign badges on the right chest.....but never "accidentally"   ;D
> 
> ...



Assumption....... I thought you could wear up to 3 sets of jump wings as long as one set was Canadian...Assumption of course. A Warrant at my old reserve unit wore Canadian, American...and always maintained he had South African wings which he was techincally allowed to wear (as per his explanation) but chose not to.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Sep 2011)

klink1983 said:
			
		

> I thought you could wear up to 3 sets of jump wings as long as one set was Canadian..



Nope.


----------

